# Zertifikate für Serverkommunikation - bad_record_mac



## Shadow (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Ich ärgere mich schon seit einiger Zeit mit einem gröberen Problem. Ich versuche für ein Projekt zwei verschiedene Server (einer Ubuntu mit Tomcat webserver und einer Windows 7 mit apache2 webserver) sicher kommunizieren zu lassen.

Dabei funigert der Ubuntu server auch als certification authority. das heißt, ich erstelle meine eigene CA die für mich verschiedene Zertifikate signiert. Ich habe nun 2 Zertifikate mit dem private Key der CA signiert (eines für den Apache2 und eines für den Tomcat webserver). das CA zertifikat importiere ich übrigens in den java keystore auf dem tomcat webserver. dieses wird beim handshake (genauer beim debuggen) gefunden.

beide zertifikate genügen dem x509v3 standard. nun habe ich aber das problem, dass wenn ich vom apache2 webserver (port 443) über https auf den tomcat webserver (port 8443) zugreifen will, dass der ssl handshake abgebrochen wird. und zwar mit der fehlermeldung (sofern ich das protokoll sslv3 erzwinge) bad_record_mac. ich weiß mir einfach nicht mehr zu helfen - ich habe einige zeit mit der internetrecherche aufgewendet aber alles ohne erfolg.

vielleicht hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit diesem problem. kann gegebenenfalls natürlich mehr details zu den zertifikaten und zu der tomcat und apache2 ssl konfiguration nennen.

vielen dank für eure hilfe!

lg
shadow


----------

